

Ask HN: Good SFBA tech meetups  - galvanist

I'm looking for maker-heavy San Francisco bay area tech meetups where the focus is more on showing/talking about hardware/software than socializing or steam-punk fire jugglers.<p>- Dorkbot SF sounds like it fits my criteria but I don't see anything on the calendar for 2013.<p>- sfnewtech advertises that it is the "place to see and be seen" which sounds like it is more about networking, also they have lots of photos of beautifully dressed people and I'm looking for groups with lots of photos of beautifully appointed robots<p>- 2600 lists something in the embarcadero area but has little to no info<p>- http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/ lists some hackerspaces that have meet-ups. I'll be going to some of these.<p>What are your recommended bay area tech meetups? Do you have any comments on your experiences with these?
======
galvanist
yikes!

